# Amos and Andie's first family photo



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

wd9t said:


> Here is our first family photo of our new rescue family members, "Amos" and "Andie" right after their first bath this morning. I think I got more water on me than on either of the furrkids.
> 
> To Carolina Mom: I think you're so right about Rhett watching us from above. Notice the "orb" in the photograph just near the wall light switch. This was not on any of our other photos taken at the same time. I know he's happy with us taking in new companions again who also needed a home.


Congrats on your new "babies.". It's wonderful that you have all found each other. 

It would be interesting to see just how many dogs have found new homes through GRF. I suspect there are quite a few. I have one! 

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I love this story... The four of you finding each other this way and at a time when it was needed! I'm sure that Rhett is very happy knowing that you have these two to take care of you and he probably had a paw in making sure of it! So happy for you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol I see the orb, thats funny! thats awesome you got the goldens they are adorable!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

What an amazing story. The 4 of you make a wonderful family. Amos and Andie seem to have settled right in 
Carol


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photo. So very happy for you  Rhett will be so happy that you have Amos and Andie in your life now!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is so heartwarming,you saved those golden babies.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a wonderful story and a terrific photo of your new family all together! The orb is no doubt Rhett coming to give you his enthusiastic approval.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

wd9t said:


> Here is our first family photo of our new rescue family members, "Amos" and "Andie" right after their first bath this morning. I think I got more water on me than on either of the furrkids.
> 
> To Carolina Mom: I think you're so right about Rhett watching us from above. Notice the "orb" in the photograph just near the wall light switch. This was not on any of our other photos taken at the same time. I know he's happy with us taking in new companions again who also needed a home.


Beautiful family photo, I can't tell who looks happier, you and your wife, or Amos and Andie, such a great sight.

Such a great way to start off the New Year for you all.

I do see the orb, what a great sign from Rhett, a very special gift.

I've lost too many dogs over the last several years, my most recent was my 15.5 golden boy almost 2 years ago. I feel him with us everyday, I know he's right next to us as if he's never left. I haven't felt this with any of my other dogs that have passed. it's hard to describe, but I know he's right there.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

This family photo makes my heart sing. So happy you responded to them so quickly. I almost didn't post it but something told me I should. I wish you many years of happiness with them.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They look so at home and beyond happy!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just catching this story..so happy you were able to give them a great home! They look like awesome dogs! Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I cant like this photo enough! love the rescue story


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing!
What a great family!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great photo!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wonderful!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so happy for all of you. Great, GREAT story!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awesome photo!!*

What an awesome photo of all four of you-I see the orb and I bet that Rhett is smiling down on all of you.

I also, found my Golden Retriever, Tucker, through the Golden Retriever Forum.
He was posted in Golden Retriever cases on 12/4/10 as Adoption Opportunity.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw I love your family photo. Amos and Andie are darling. Congratulations


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What wonderful news!! Had missed this until just now!! This was definitely the work of your beloved Rhett! Amos and Andie are beautiful!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Great story - Congratulations


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How are Amos and Andie doing? Have they settled in nicely?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> How are Amos and Andie doing? Have they settled in nicely?


Yes, they've settled in and are right at home. We couldn't ask for a better pair of companions in our home. I really truly believe that we didn't rescue them, but they actually rescued us.

I've been posting a few of their pics lately here on GRF and have so many more and will need to add them to my GRF album. I also keep an online photoalbum which I update frequently for them at http://arzuagasfamilyshoebox.shutterfly.com/pictures


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

They are both beautiful. They look right at home. What lucky puppies to have found their way into your home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I looked at your photo album, great pictures of Andie and Amos. They look so very happy and as if they have always been with you. Love the pictures of Andie with your granddaughter-it's priceless.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I looked at your photo album, great pictures of Andie and Amos. They look so very happy and as if they have always been with you. Love the pictures of Andie with your granddaughter-it's priceless.



I've finally managed to upload Amos (aka "Jax") and Andie's (aka "Annie") pics to their own album here on GRF. I'll be updating more pics now as time goes on.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/23389-wd9t-albums3322-amos-andie.html


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

It always warms my heart when good souls find each other  All the happiness to the family  And i know what you mean by saying they rescue us. they do indeed 

hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amos and Amdie*

Want to hear more and more about Amos and Andie.
They are so beautiful.
Going to look at the pics now!

Beautiful and amazing pictures!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/23389-wd9t-albums3322-amos-andie.html


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You were made for each other it seems!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Want to hear more and more about Amos and Andie.
> They are so beautiful.
> Going to look at the pics now!
> 
> ...



Our two furr kids have become so much a part of our family. Andie ("Annie") is still so full of that puppy energy and absolutely loves to play with the grandbaby. Amos ("Jax") is so laid back and mellow and just goes with the flow. 

We will be starting them in their competition obedience and agility classes when I retire after March. This should be so fun and we're all looking forward to it.

Here's one of the Annie resting with the grandbaby waiting to get her to take her nap.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wdt*

WDT

You and your wife were truly made for Andie and Amos! It's wonderful that their personalities are different, too. You have the best of both worlds!
I would say it's a match made in heaven!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry I did not find the time to congratulate you earlier on your sweet addition to the family. I am so happy for you, such a beautiful pair of goldens.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Happy Valentine's Day from Annie & Jax*

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone from Annie & Jax


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

You need to let us in on the secret (the HAPPY VALENTINE PIC) what was someone holding to have their 100% attention..treats?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

sadiegold said:


> You need to let us in on the secret (the HAPPY VALENTINE PIC) what was someone holding to have their 100% attention..treats?


Oh yes...they sit pretty and give you full attention anytime you're holding a tasty treat.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw, thanks!. Annie & Jax put a smile on my face.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Annie and Jax look wonderful. Look how gorgeous they are. Must be all that good lovin' they're getting in your home.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

They've become one very spoiled pair of furr kids since we got them....

Happy Valentine's Day. Hope everyone gets a special treat today.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

wd9t said:


> Our two furr kids have become so much a part of our family. Andie ("Annie") is still so full of that puppy energy and absolutely loves to play with the grandbaby. Amos ("Jax") is so laid back and mellow and just goes with the flow.
> 
> We will be starting them in their competition obedience and agility classes when I retire after March. This should be so fun and we're all looking forward to it.
> 
> Here's one of the Annie resting with the grandbaby waiting to get her to take her nap.


As I looked through your album this picture was definitely one of my favorites. What could be better than taking a nap with a Golden...makes me want to be a kid again.

Pete


----------

